# Big Cat sighting in the UK - latest!



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2003)

The issue of Big Cats in the UK has been simmering for so long - now here's the latest story:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/3144865.stm



> A man out for a stroll near his home has filmed what experts say is the most conclusive evidence that big cats exist in the wild in Cornwall.
> Clifford Knott was walking near his home when he spotted the large animal, described as about the size of a golden retriever dog, prowling across the edge of a corn field.
> 
> Mike Thomas at Newquay Zoo said the footage was the best he had seen in 10 years of studying the phenomenon of big cats in the UK.
> ...



And here's a pic:

Thoughts?


----------



## Twelve (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm slow to believe anything like that. But because I'm slow to believe it doesn't mean I won't eventually if I have more evidence. I'm even quite skeptical of this footage.

12


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 13, 2003)

Doesn't even look like a cat to me.  Wrong shape.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2003)

It's not a great picture, is it?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 13, 2003)

Hmmm. Looks like a Badger to me.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 13, 2003)

Can't really tell what kind of critter that is supposed to be...but I know that here in the U.S. We have a lot of folks that just have to get a "cool" pet and then release the animal into the wild when the novelty wears of or they find that the fuzzy kitten is now 400 lbs of bad attitude.
Most recently there was a live 4 ft long croc caught in a local lake here in Iowa!!
Stuff like that wreaks all sorts of havoc on the ecological system. We have exotic species of fish that are invading local waters and killing of the natural inhabitants...sigh!


----------



## martin edwards (Mar 2, 2007)

not very convincing, I wish  my camera had video facility for the big cat that i caught it welsh woodland last year. just the sound of the shutter clicking sent it off at an alarming pace. i watched it cover about half a mile in around 40 seconds.
how do i post a picture.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 2, 2007)

Martin, if you use the advanced button and scroll down, there is amnage attachments button, but I'm not sure you can do pics until you've posted 15 times or so.

But stick around and your post#s will expand very quickly - Welcome!


----------

